
Linking and Transloading - brudgers
http://blog.geocities.institute/archives/5538
======
creamyhorror
This whole "Geocities museum" site is a gem. Thanks for sharing it.

Main page:
[http://blog.geocities.institute/](http://blog.geocities.institute/)

Early Chinese online poetry:
[http://blog.geocities.institute/archives/5466](http://blog.geocities.institute/archives/5466)

Big nostalgia kick from seeing webrings, blingee, clipart homepages mentioned
and analysed.

------
pavel_lishin
> _You may have noticed that getting midis to play in your e-mails has been
> very frustrating lately!_

Ah, the 90s, when auto-playing midis in emails seemed like a great idea.

